# Cabling from dish to Hopper 3



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello, I'm about to make the jump from Directv to Dish and was wondering if I could use the same mount I use for the Directv dish as i would for the Dish dish? Also, does the Hopper 3 only use one cable from the dish to the hopper 3? I only have 2 tv's, one 4k and the other just hd.

Thx


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't know about the wiring but you can't use the same mast. DirecTV mast is bigger than what Dish uses. 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

For two TVs you'll need the a Joey as well as the Hopper 3.

The short answer is one cable from the DISH to a hub, one cable from the hub to each receiver location.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

And if you want OTA as well - need a separate cable other than the Hopper / Joey cable - no sharing like older satellite receivers.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I have seen many posts where the DTV mast has been used. The installer has to open the pole clamp area on the dish and used longer bolts. A new neighbor up the street had DISH installed on a DTV mast. Also, I see no new wiring on the exterior either.


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, I wouldn't think the mast sizes could be that much different.
No OTA available where this is going.

As for the cable from the dish to the Hopper 3:

Just a single cable from the dish to the Hopper 3 and then from the Hopper 3 to a 4k joey with a single wire?

I tend to try to stay away from anything wireless if I can, so a wired 4k joey from the Hopper 3 would work?

Does the Hopper 3 have built in wifi for the apps and on demand?


Thx


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

FarmerBob said:


> I have seen many posts where the DTV mast has been used. The installer has to open the pole clamp area on the dish and used longer bolts. A new neighbor up the street had DISH installed on a DTV mast. Also, I see no new wiring on the exterior either.


I would think that the same way DirecTV won't use a dish mast (jury-rigged), dish would not like it either. Of course anything is possible, but I was replying more towards what is "in the book".

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

Okay, thx for all the info.

So only one wire from the LNB to a node, then from that node one wire to a hopper 3 and one wire to the joey 4k?

I have a Directv eave clamp. Is the wall/roof mounting bracket of the dish the same as the directv wall/roof mounting bracket?

Thx


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

scooper said:


> And if you want OTA as well - need a separate cable other than the Hopper / Joey cable - no sharing like older satellite receivers.


Wait - if I connect an OTA antenna to the Hopper 3 can't view those on my two Joeys? That would be a major step backwards.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

fudpucker said:


> Wait - if I connect an OTA antenna to the Hopper 3 can't view those on my two Joeys? That would be a major step backwards.


Hopper 3 with OTA adapter only has one tuner for OTA so only 1 channel can be tuned at a time.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

fudpucker said:


> Wait - if I connect an OTA antenna to the Hopper 3 can't view those on my two Joeys? That would be a major step backwards.


you can join and watch the same OTA channel you just cannot watch different OTA channels at the same time.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

RBA said:


> Hopper 3 with OTA adapter only has one tuner for OTA so only 1 channel can be tuned at a time.


Ah, thanks. This is why OTA is not an answer to locals blackouts for me.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

fudpucker said:


> Ah, thanks. This is why OTA is not an answer to locals blackouts for me.


For OTA recording there is the Tivo Roamio and Channel Master DVR+.Good Luck!


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> For OTA recording there is the Tivo Roamio and Channel Master DVR+.Good Luck!


But if I only have one OTA tuner I could not record more than one OTA channel at the same time, and we record just about everything we watch.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

fudpucker said:


> But if I only have one OTA tuner I could not record more than one OTA channel at the same time, and we record just about everything we watch.


The Over the Air Tivo Roamio and Channel Master DVR+ are strictly Over the Air HDDVRs that you can buy,the Tivo Roamio is a 4 tuner HDDVR,while the Channel Master DVR+ is a 2 tuner HDDVR.


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

Thread Jacking! :nono2: I don't even have OTA channels where this is going...


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

fudpucker said:


> But if I only have one OTA tuner I could not record more than one OTA channel at the same time, and we record just about everything we watch.


You can set up PTAT and it records the Big 4 networks in prime time everyday.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> You can set up PTAT and it records the Big 4 networks in prime time everyday.


But not from an OTA antenna.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

fudpucker said:


> But not from an OTA antenna.


I agree, but if he wants to record most of the Big 4 Network shows and be able to watch them on other sets, use PTAT. Generally if there is a blackout, it is only one channel in an area, so that one channel could be recorded OTA and PTAT could be used to record the others.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> I agree, but if he wants to record most of the Big 4 Network shows and be able to watch them on other sets, use PTAT. Generally if there is a blackout, it is only one channel in an area, so that one channel could be recorded OTA and PTAT could be used to record the others.


True. My comment was just that OTA for full time viewing of my locals is not an option.


----------

